# 12v Slow cookers



## suneye (Dec 30, 2017)

Has anyone any experience of 12v slow cookers?  Am wondering if it is possible to heat something for that length of time from a battery without it going flat? Or if I would be better off with a box of hay or a pressure cooker? (Been put of pressure cookers because of the steam and memories of a rice pudding covered ceiling in my son's house).  By the way I haven't got an inverter or EHU, oven or microwave!


----------



## witzend (Dec 30, 2017)

Slow cooker needs 240v and needs to be on a long time so even with a inverter you,d pull your battery down some people use them while driving to their destination. We manage well with a double skillet an pressure cooker


----------



## suneye (Dec 30, 2017)

witzend said:


> Slow cooker needs 240v and needs to be on a long time so even with a inverter you,d pull your battery down some people use them while driving to their destination. We manage well with a double skillet an pressure cooker



Have been coming round to the idea of a pressure cooker, used to use one back in the day, but worry about all that steam in a small space.


----------



## QFour (Dec 30, 2017)

suneye said:


> Worry about all that steam in a small space.



Once it is up to pressure you should turn it down so it is just ticking over. That way you don't get clouds of steam.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 30, 2017)

Roadpro do a decent 12v slow cooker..

I've got one of their 12v hotboxes in the works, van for warming frozen meals up (works a treat too) 
Campervan wise we usually use 240v slow cooker from the inverter.... 
Load slow cooker up with ingredients and some crusty rolls wrapped in tin foil on the top = piping hot meal ready for when, we land.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 30, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Roadpro do a decent 12v slow cooker..
> 
> I've got one of their 12v hotboxes in the works, van for warming frozen meals up (works a treat too)
> Campervan wise we usually use 240v slow cooker from the inverter....
> Load slow cooker up with ingredients and *some crusty rolls wrapped in tin foil on the top* = piping hot meal ready for when, we land.


Rolls ... do you mean inside the cooker and laying on top of the food, or sitting on top of the lid on the outside?  (curious as use a slow cooker but never warmed bread like that).


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 30, 2017)

wildebus said:


> Rolls ... do you mean inside the cooker and laying on top of the food, or sitting on top of the lid on the outside?  (curious as use a slow cooker but never warmed bread like that).



Top of the lid..... Towel or coat over the top keeps warmth in and extra toasty.


----------



## witzend (Dec 30, 2017)

suneye said:


> but worry about all that steam in a small space.


As said we use it because of how little steam it produces once up to pressure theres none and cooks fast so uses less heat an gas


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 30, 2017)

*Steam*



witzend said:


> As said we use it because of how little steam it produces once up to pressure theres none and cooks fast so uses less heat an gas


We actually turn the gas off when the pressure cooker comes to pressure and on again when it falls to half pressure, there can be less steam with a pressure cooker.  If When at pressure you took it off and insulated it in a hotbox it would be a very fast slow cooker :lol-053:


----------



## UFO (Dec 30, 2017)

We use a thermal cooker - 
Thermal cooking - Wikipedia
Bring the pot to the boil on the gas ring, put it inside the thermal cooker and the contents continue to cook slowly. If you get the timing right the contents are at the right telperature when you are ready to eat, if not they can be quickly reheated on the gas ring.  Very energy efficient.  We bought ours in Hong Kong, where they are popular.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 31, 2017)

*Pressure cooker*

We burnt out the element on two Roadpro slow cookers in matters of weeks.  Roadpro suggested it may have been the electrics in our Moho, but nothing else burnt out.  Used to use on the cigarette lighter as driving.
Now have a normal slow cooker that runs off the sine wave invertor ... but since you don’t have one ... definitely go pressure cooker.  I use mine daily for soups as well as casseroles and one pot dishes.  Hardly any steam escapes, honest!  I depressurise outside or leave it to go cool.  But get a good one ... it will be worth it.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2017)

*Expensive but...*

Mr D’s 3L Thermal Cooker – Mr D's Cookware

Not expensive if you use it most days.
Cook/prepare at midday (or after Breakfast) and leave in the cooker until 6 or 7pm

Maybe reheat mid afternoon if you stop for a cuppa


----------



## Welsh will (Dec 31, 2017)

Derekoak said:


> We actually turn the gas off when the pressure cooker comes to pressure and on again when it falls to half pressure, there can be less steam with a pressure cooker.  If When at pressure you took it off and insulated it in a hotbox it would be a very fast slow cooker :lol-053:



Actually just been discussing this with wife if a pressure cooker would be more efficient using in the van and have come on here to find a topic about it and peoples experiences and opinions! ...Brilliant! Love the forum as whatever you think of somebody seems to have tried it.
Happy New year to you all !


----------



## silverweed (Dec 31, 2017)

I have mr D’s thermal cooker and its excellent, add ingredients to pot and when heated through put into outer pot and close down lid. All finished, it is all cooked and hot enough to eat without further heating up up to 8 hours later


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 31, 2017)

i used a ‘magic cooker’ a thermal cooker like mrs Ds to do a curry in the summer was very impressed but they do cost a bloody fortune , they are the same principal as the old army hayboxes and they are amazing my mate advised pouring boiling water into the container then heat the saucepan part on the hob empty the water put the pan & leave when we opened it up 7 hrs later still too hot to eat,


----------



## jann (Dec 31, 2017)

We had a 12v slow cooker,tried it out at home,had to plug the electric on to finish it.
Pressure cooker much better.When it has finished cooking,if you want to cool it quickly put outside with a fork under the weight.


----------



## maxi77 (Dec 31, 2017)

Despite the price MrDs are excellent, need no power and produce excellent meals. Especially as you can do two different dishes at the same time.


----------



## suneye (Dec 31, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> We burnt out the element on two Roadpro slow cookers in matters of weeks.  Roadpro suggested it may have been the electrics in our Moho, but nothing else burnt out.  Used to use on the cigarette lighter as driving.
> Now have a normal slow cooker that runs off the sine wave invertor ... but since you don’t have one ... definitely go pressure cooker.  I use mine daily for soups as well as casseroles and one pot dishes.  Hardly any steam escapes, honest!  I depressurise outside or leave it to go cool.  But get a good one ... it will be worth it.


Thanks, did wonder, not found anything 12v that really works properly, good to hear from someone who has tried it.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 1, 2018)

*Yes they look VG*



maxi77 said:


> Despite the price MrDs are excellent, need no power and produce excellent meals. Especially as you can do two different dishes at the same time.



However it is not to our "Style of Cooking"
As we use a WOK in MH
and a Cadac BBQ outside

We also use a camp/Dutch oven so do nor really want another device which takes up room etc

The heat retention seems excellent and there are easy ways to add even more insulation

The one major attraction for me would be baked Spuds but we have enough cooking toys already !


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jan 1, 2018)

Another vote for Mr D thermal pot.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 1, 2018)

I have essentially a thermal cooker in the shape of an EasyYo yoghurt maker. Works very well for that, but reading the pros and cons and that wikipedia link, I am inclined to agree (yet again!) with the hirsute hound regarding potential food poisoning.
I'll be sticking to my (240V) Slow Cooker.


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 1, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Looks like an excellent source of food poisoning.



Could you provide any links to this threat to health as the method has been widely used for many years?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 2, 2018)

*Surely not*



hairydog said:


> Looks like an excellent source of food poisoning.



I am think of heating from very warm to Hot

Especially if a casserole or stew


----------



## toasty (Jan 2, 2018)

Pressure cooker gets my vote, I cant be doing with preparing meals hours in advance.


----------



## harrow (Jan 2, 2018)

toasty said:


> Pressure cooker gets my vote, I cant be doing with preparing meals hours in advance.



And take the pressure cooker outdoors when opening to avoid steam.

:cheers:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 2, 2018)

Have a look at this thread. Our Hay Box Cooker is brill & we are both still alive!
Very easy & cheap to to make. Don't use hay, use an old duvet or similar.


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 2, 2018)

hairydog said:


> It is a matter of basics. You must never keep food warm. Hot is good, cold is good. Warm is not. There are thousands of places you can find the details if you care to look.



You clearly do not have any idea how a thermal cooker works and are spreading nonsense.


----------



## suneye (Jan 2, 2018)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Have a look at this thread. Our Hay Box Cooker is brill & we are both still alive!
> Very easy & cheap to to make. Don't use hay, use an old duvet or similar.



I have thought about this option, and it fits my budget, but not sure I want to give over that amount of precious space unless I am going to use it every day (or close to).  I like how you have several uses for your box.


----------



## EL Sid (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi. We use a 'Mr D' , a modern version of a hay box. Does not require electricity just prepare the meals in it and pop it in the super insulated bag. It works really well... prepare the meal in the morning while getting/having breakfast, and lo and behold it cooks slowly throughout the day and is ready later. Just search on line for Mr D.


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 3, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I do indeed know how they work. That's why I am giving the warning. As long as you NEVER open them to look inside they are fine. But one peek can let in bacteria eager to multiply in the lowering temperature.



In that case i suggest you stay well clear.


----------



## EL Sid (Jan 3, 2018)

So provided you use your MR D as recommended, there is no health risk. It is not the type of cooking where you need to take a peek as it is virtually impossible to overcook the food. They are commonly used by those in the sailing fraternity, as they can never be sure what the weather will be like when they want to prepare a meal if they are at sea, so they prepare it when the conditions are calm to eat later.
You can use the MR D for normal cooking as well so it has a double purpose if you are concerned about the space it takes up as could take the place of a large pot or pan or two. 
I was a Microbiologist in one of my previous lives and have investigated a significant number of food poisoning outbreaks. As the food is at boiling point when the lid is put on and is packed into the insulating bag there is minimal risk of food poisoning provided your preparation methods are hygenic and you do NOT PEEK AT IT until you are about to eat the meal.  
No problem then unless of course the initial ingredients were contaminated with a bacteria that produces heat resistant toxins or heat resistant bacterial spores, but this is a problem no matter what type of cooking method you are using. So please always think hygene in buying, storing and preparation of foodstuffs no matter how you are going to cook them..


----------



## UFO (Feb 6, 2018)

Currently in Sydney and Aldi Australia have a The Open Road theme sale on.  Among the travelling items is this thermal cooker which also has 12v and mains power. Price around 57 pounds. A useful bit of kit that does exist but don’t know whether it is available in the UK.


----------



## maxi77 (Feb 6, 2018)

UFO said:


> Currently in Sydney and Aldi Australia have a The Open Road theme sale on.  Among the travelling items is this thermal cooker which also has 12v and mains power. Price around 57 pounds. A useful bit of kit that does exist but don’t know whether it is available in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 60975



Looks good and decent price but what is the wattage,


----------



## suneye (Feb 6, 2018)

UFO said:


> Currently in Sydney and Aldi Australia have a The Open Road theme sale on.  Among the travelling items is this thermal cooker which also has 12v and mains power. Price around 57 pounds. A useful bit of kit that does exist but don’t know whether it is available in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 60975



Looks good but how much power do they eat? and are they available here?


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 6, 2018)

sharon was going to suggest that they look for your hay box post but you done it


36 watts 3 amp for the 7litre version from a ad onfleabay   that is 110volt one but it is from aus


----------

